# Aftermarket LED taillights for 2007-2014 Sentra



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

You've probably noticed that most of premium sedans from BMW, Audi, Lexus, Cadillac etc. are equipped with sharp looking LED lights, but unfortunately there was no way to get a Nissan Sentra with such lights... UNTILL NOW!
Thanks to Spec-D and Anzo lighting manufacturers we started to sell Custom LED tail lights for Sentra 2007 - 2014!

*Check out what would it cost you to get a set and other details here: *

Nissan Sentra Euro & LED Taillights

When you press the brake pedal they light up faster in compare to conventional lights, which is very important for a driver behind you as it may prevent an accident.

But the most important fact - they look absolutely awesome.

- Bright LEDs will make your vehicle more conspicuous.
- Designed to be an exact replacement for your OE lights to save-up your time and effort.
- Thoroughly tested to ensure operation and completely sealed to prevent moisture from being trapped inside.
- Meets ISO 9000 and 9002 quality standards. Approved by the SAE. Meets DOT regulations and compliant with FMVSS 108.

*What do you think about these lights? + or -*

Spec-D® - Red LED Tail Lights


Anzo® - Smoke LED Tail Lights


----------

